# Waiting for Fafi!



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

Who is also excited about Fafi coming out in Europe at last? 
The great swatches and pictures of Fafi you can see on specktra just confirm my wish I want a lot from this collection!
My must-have list:

l/g Cult fave, Totally it
l/s Fun 'n'Sexy
Powder Blush Fashion Frenzy
IPP Sassed Up
PP Rollickin', Nice Vice, Girl Friendly

Can't wait!


----------



## Jot (Feb 16, 2008)

I can't wait for Fafi. my wish list seems to grow and change everyday!
so far it contains
Fafi eyes 2 (this started off as 1!)
Lipstick and lipglass - i can't pick between a few
Hipness Blush
IPP in either Sassed up or verve-acious
pp in cash flow

Hope it hurrys up and gets here


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 16, 2008)

I only want a few things

One lipglass and lipstick, Not so innocent and Sugar trance.
Sassed up IP and maybe Belightful.
The scarf, I love it and have to have it. 
Hipness blush.

I'm not sure about the quads, don't really think I'd suit the colours so might just pass on those.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 16, 2008)

at first my list was short but now its muchhh longer... my boyfriend said hes gonna treat me to the stuff i want when it comes out because we didn't really do anything for valentines day:

3 l/s: fun n sexy, utterly frivolous, and either not so innocent or flash n dash.
2 l/g: cult fave, totally it
2 p/p: nice vice, perky
Blush: Hipness
Doll: ermine (black dress)

and i still have Warmed MSF from the N collection in my basket so hopefuly its still available when fafi comes out

i also want Trax eyeshadow to go with nice vice paint pot so i'll probably get that too!

Im not into this collection as much as i thought i would be, but i love the colours.. i dont like the eyeshadow quads though they just seem dupable and with Heatherettes trios coming out i just have to pass on the quads!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ i dont like the eyeshadow quads though they just seem dupable and with Heatherettes trios coming out i just have to pass on the quads!_

 
This is what I think, too!


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2008)

i am SOOO excited about FAFI!  i know for sure that i want 2 blushers and 2 quads. And i will reserve my judgement till i actually see the lips stuff, but i do want a few lippies and glosses..I cant wait!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 16, 2008)

I haven't decided what I want yet, definately a few items. I must admit though I gave in to temptation and bought Fafi eyes 1 quad on ebay and I love it. I don't think the pics do it justice imo.


----------



## Dani California (Feb 16, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh, I so want those two blushers hehe!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to look at the lip stuff first though, see what I think. Cash Flow PP sounds rather interesting as well........and I wonder if FF blusher is in any way similar to Dollymix or Pink Swoon??

I have Dollymix but don't use it that much as its very bright and cool toned on me. Do still use it though for that in from the cold look.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_I want to look at the lip stuff first though, see what I think. Cash Flow PP sounds rather interesting as well........and I wonder if FF blusher is in any way similar to Dollymix or Pink Swoon??
_

 
Fashion Frenzy seems to be similar to Pink Swoon. There is a picture in the forum "Product Swatches - Fafi" that shows FF, Pink Swoon and Don't Be Shy (Barbie). It's permalink #22. Take a look!


----------



## user79 (Feb 17, 2008)

Honestly, I'm not too crazy about this collection, I do want one of the dolls though. As for the rest, I'll have to see it in person.


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I'll get Fashion Frenzy, Sassed Up and Fun 'n' Sexy (though that name is just so ... yuck!). 

I'd probably be interested in a lot more if it wasn't for Heatherette - I'm trying to hold onto some money for that.


----------



## user68 (Feb 18, 2008)

So far I'm interested in Fafi Eyes 1 and the Cash Flow p/p


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 18, 2008)

Only 17 more days !! I'm planning to get 

The fafi Scarf 
All 3 dolls 
Nice Vice and Rollickin pain pots 
Quad 1
Boom lacquer 
Strawbaby & fun n sexy l/s 
squeeze it l/g


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 18, 2008)

My list has went down the only things I want is

Fun n Sexy l/s
strawbaby l/s
Squeeze it l/g
Hipness blush


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 18, 2008)

my list has changed YET AGAIN! My bf said my spending limit for fafi is £110.. but i said "awww my list is like worth £20 more" lol and he was like 'we'll see'
so i want:
l/s: fun n sexy, utterly frivolous, not so innocent
l/g: totally it, cult fave
both blushes
p/p: nice vice, perky, cashflow

and i still dont like the quads... so when i go to the metro tomorrow my bfs gonna get me a couple of eyeshadows which im excited about becausei havent been to the metro one yet   I cant wait for HEATHERETTE!!! wooooo


----------



## ilorietta (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Honestly, I'm not too crazy about this collection, I do want one of the dolls though. As for the rest, I'll have to see it in person._

 

me neither! too much glitter....maybe hipness blush...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2008)

The glitter doesn't bother me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a fan of glitter...


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a fan of glitter too, not too much but I love it.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dolls for me are like meh, I can live without them easily.
BUT i cannot live without:
l/g: totally it, cult fave
p/p: cash flow
blush: hipness fashion frenzy.

i can't wait for heatherette now, i've come across some swatches and wow...


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_ 
I'm not sure about the quads, don't really think I'd suit the colours so might just pass on those._

 
I will pass on the quads as well. I am more excited about the PP. 
And I am also looking forward to Heatherette and want to have a trio then!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 18, 2008)

My list at the moment is as follows;
Fafi Eyes 1
Cult Fave, Sugar Trance, totally it
Utterly Friverlous, Not so Innocent, high top (maybe)
perky p.p
Fashion frenzy 
girls will be girls n.p 

I can't wait for Heatherette though I want one of the quads and ALL of the lipglasses and lipsticks!! x


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a huge list for this collection, unfortunately for me I most of it and most of the heatherette collection!

I think I'll save myself the embarassment of posting up a list :Slol


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 19, 2008)

At first I didn't want anything from Fafi, but I think I'm gonna get the Utterly Frivolous l/s, I can't say no to such a pretty pink!!


----------



## Jot (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep thinking about fafi and wondering if i'm in love with the colours or the packaging. If it all just came in plain black i don't think i'd want half as much. Then maybe thats the point!! Think i'll try and be really strict on myself!! (who am i kidding!!)


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 19, 2008)

It's a bit disappointing that the nice Fafinettes on some of the packaging are just stickers/cellophane though, isn't it? I'm trying to remind myself of that and think that the lipsticks will look just the same as the permanent line if I'm not careful with them when I get my hands on them.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 20, 2008)

Haha I dont think I can get any of Fafi now I have just looked at my MAC basket online and it totals up to £168 omg :O


----------



## NEnz (Feb 20, 2008)

I am obsessed with this collection! I've been a huge fan of Fafi for years, so my heart keeps racing everytime I see something from her! It's really annoying though that the MAC salespoints here in Holland never want to tell the real releasedate. They always keep it really vague. 

I'm planning on buying a lot of stuff, and keep changing my wishlist. First I really really wanted the Quad 1, but now I'm thinking on skipping on that one and buying the blush brush instead. Cause I've been needing a good brush for a long time now.


----------



## JustDivine (Feb 20, 2008)

I just got back from America.....went to MAC a million times but passed on Fafi...tbh Im sick of the sight of it by now, and nothing looked that great in real life. 

I did get lots of other beauty stuff at great prices.....but I'm getting disillusioned by makeup now


----------



## theend (Feb 20, 2008)

I really need to save money. I think I'll get Girls Will Be Girls nail varnish, and that's all.


----------



## Spinderella (Feb 22, 2008)

I change my opinion about Fafi every day. Since I'm not sure about the lipstick colours (the swatches look so different so I have to see the colours on the back of *my* hand), my today's list is as follows:

pp cash flow
l/g squeeze it
l/s strawbaby

Does anyone know when Fafi will be up in Germany? March 1st?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2008)

My MA called me that the Fafi samples have arrived today. I will visit her at the counter tomorrow to have a first look on the products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't know exactly when the products will be released here in Germany finally, but if the samples have arrived, it might be March 1st. I will ask her tomorrow!

Can't wait!


----------



## Jot (Feb 22, 2008)

i wish it would hurry up and get here as i keep changing my mind. I would like one of the quads and i've gone from 1 to 2 and now i just don't know! ahhhh


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 22, 2008)

i keep changing my mind AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!  its pissing me off.. but im glad we have a few weeks left, because i suppose it gives us all a chance to decide what we REALLY want


----------



## Spinderella (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_My MA called me that the Fafi samples have arrived today. I will visit her at the counter tomorrow to have a first look on the products! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know exactly when the products will be released here in Germany finally, but if the samples have arrived, it might be March 1st. I will ask her tomorrow!

Can't wait!_

 
Please ask her! I need facts finally! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i keep changing my mind AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!  its pissing me off.. but im glad we have a few weeks left, because i suppose it gives us all a chance to decide what we REALLY want_

 
You're right, but I'm so curious!!!


I just hope we are not disappointed just like some others here at specktra.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 23, 2008)

The release date for Fafi in Germany is March 1st! Just one more week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw the Fafi samples today at the counter and I am really in love with the colours. The pink lippies are brilliant in shade and texture and PP Nice Vice and Rollickin' are gorgeous, in my opinion. The IPPs are very glittering, but that's what I like.

Well, the packaging. I saw it in real and I really like the look of the blushes, the IPPs and the quads. But to be honest the "stickers" on the lipsticks and lipglasses look a bit cheap. I used to get to know something else by MAC. But no matter, the colours are great.
I've definitely made a decision what I am going to buy next week.

But there was a shock today as well: Heatherette won't be released here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still can't believe it.


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

oh it's going to be released in Germany already! lucky you!! i am soo going to call my MAC and ask them when it's going to be released! I can't wait anymore i really want to see it in real life so that i know what i'm going to get.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 24, 2008)

I have had a case of the itchy fingers and already ordered some stuff from Ebay from a trusty seller.
Both the blushes, Utterly Friverlous and Sugar Trance!! Cheaper than here with postage so I'm happy and hopefully I'll get them soon!

xx


----------



## plusluxe (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NEnz* 

 
_I am obsessed with this collection! I've been a huge fan of Fafi for years, so my heart keeps racing everytime I see something from her! It's really annoying though that the MAC salespoints here in Holland never want to tell the real releasedate. They always keep it really vague. 

I'm planning on buying a lot of stuff, and keep changing my wishlist. First I really really wanted the Quad 1, but now I'm thinking on skipping on that one and buying the blush brush instead. Cause I've been needing a good brush for a long time now._

 
It's 6 Mrt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's still more than a week


----------



## NEnz (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plusluxe* 

 
_It's 6 Mrt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's still more than a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, thank you so much Plusluxe! 
I called two MAC counters today and they both couldn't give me the exact date. I'm planning to get a day off so that I can arrange a day of happy shopping, so I need to know an exact date (I know, I'm obsessed... lol!)!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 26, 2008)

it seems like FOREVER we have been waiting for fafi... and it seems like those in the US got their fafi months ago lol

and my list has changed.. yet again


----------



## londonfan (Feb 26, 2008)

Exactly, I need to see Fafi IRL...I cannot wait for them to arrive..


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 28, 2008)

I really cannot decide what to get I really can't afford everything I want.

On my list is

Fashion Frenzy and Hipness blushes.
Not so innocent, Fun n Sexy, Strawberry and Hi top Lipsticks.
Sugar trance and Cult Fave lipglosses.
Fafi eyes 1, I didn't like them at first but I really like it now.
Sassed up and Belightful powders

I can probably only really get about half of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really can't decide.


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I really cannot decide what to get I really can't afford everything I want.

On my list is

Fashion Frenzy and Hipness blushes.
Not so innocent, Fun n Sexy, Strawberry and Hi top Lipsticks.
Sugar trance and Cult Fave lipglosses.
Fafi eyes 1, I didn't like them at first but I really like it now.
Sassed up and Belightful powders

I can probably only really get about half of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really can't decide._

 
thats pretty much the same as what i want. 
on my list is:
fashion frenzy and hipness blushes
sassed up ipp
fun n sexy, strawbaby, utterly frivolous l/s
squeeze it, cult fave, totally it l/g

im not quite sure if id actually wear fun n sexy and totally it though. i think i need to see a few more fotds. 

only a few more days to go!


----------



## Dani California (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I really cannot decide what to get I really can't afford everything I want.

On my list is

Fashion Frenzy and Hipness blushes.
Not so innocent, Fun n Sexy, Strawberry and Hi top Lipsticks.
Sugar trance and Cult Fave lipglosses.
Fafi eyes 1, I didn't like them at first but I really like it now.
Sassed up and Belightful powders

I can probably only really get about half of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really can't decide._

 
Oooh by the way, Belightful is a permanent product anyway, as I have it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just thought I'd mention, hope you don't mind!


----------



## Luceuk (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh thanks I didn't know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll cross that off my list then.

I was just lookin on the Uk website and under the looks sections Fafi is up but it's blank when you click on it.


----------



## plusluxe (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NEnz* 

 
_Oh, thank you so much Plusluxe! 
I called two MAC counters today and they both couldn't give me the exact date. I'm planning to get a day off so that I can arrange a day of happy shopping, so I need to know an exact date (I know, I'm obsessed... lol!)!_

 
You're not the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have class till 14.15 but I'm thinking of skippin' something! 
Where are you going? Amsterdam?


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Oh thanks I didn't know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll cross that off my list then.

I was just lookin on the Uk website and under the looks sections Fafi is up but it's blank when you click on it._

 
it says theyre performing maintenance on the site at mo! hopefully fafi should be up soon!


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Oooh by the way, Belightful is a permanent product anyway, as I have it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just thought I'd mention, hope you don't mind!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i bought belightful last year. its so lovely!


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 29, 2008)

the sites back up and still no fafi :-(


----------



## Dani California (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i bought belightful last year. its so lovely!_

 
Yes, me too, its soooo pretty!!


----------



## Dani California (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_the sites back up and still no fafi :-(_

 


I know........... wish it would hurry up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if they'll put it up early like N collection?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: heeeeeeeeeeeeey, my mac uk isn't back up yet.......Nooooooooo!!


----------



## Dani California (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Oh thanks I didn't know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll cross that off my list then.

I was just lookin on the Uk website and under the looks sections Fafi is up but it's blank when you click on it._

 
No probs!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 29, 2008)

Ohhhh the Mac UK site is down for maintenence, here's hoping it reappears with Fafi!!! (Clutching at straws I know lol)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2008)

Fafi is released in Germany today, online and on counters. I will visit my counter later and get my products finally!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2008)

I've got my Fafi products finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got everything I wanted *sigh* and also two Beauty Powder Blushes!

I have to say that I love IPP Sassed Up! It is glittering, but it looks beautiful as a blush, I think.

Waiting for Fafi has been worth it!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 1, 2008)

I want Sassed up, I'm so jealous. I really can't wait.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I want Sassed up, I'm so jealous. I really can't wait._

 
Let us know what you think about it when you get it!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 1, 2008)

im getting impatient now!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_im getting impatient now!_

 
Me too!! Me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh I wonder if Beauty Powder blushers are released same day??


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Me too!! Me too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh I wonder if Beauty Powder blushers are released same day?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope not, it will be too much for my bank balance!


----------



## kaneda (Mar 1, 2008)

Feels like it takes FOR EVER to hit the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Couple of things I really REALLY want: fafi eyes 1, both blushes (although i reckon only fashion frenzy will suit me), and Boom! Nail vanish, strawbaby lipstick and the monaka doll.  

Just want to go out and get my stuff!!!!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I hope not, it will be too much for my bank balance!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know!! Mine too!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm actually the opposite, I'm losing interest a bit!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I'm actually the opposite, I'm losing interest a bit!!!_

 

im exactly the same.. iv been more interested in heatherette since i saw the swatches but i know if i dont get anything from fafi id regret it


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 2, 2008)

Iam to losing interest, but thats maybe because I have no money left lol because I spent around £100 on mac on friday. I might just get a blush and a lipstick and maybe a lipglass.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 2, 2008)

I think I've decided what I want. I really couldn't afford my big list I had before.

No so innocent and fun n sexy l/s 
Sugar trance l/g
Fashion frenzy blush
Sassed up I/p

Then if the Beauty powder blushes are out 
Sweetness.


----------



## Jot (Mar 2, 2008)

its so near now. I really hope the beauty powder blushes aren't out or it will just be too much! xx


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 2, 2008)

Me too! If the Beauty powder blushes are out I will be SO skint!!

I really want an IPP now-after seeing Pursebuzzes swatches on Youtube I think I would like Belightful best even though it's not LE. Does anybody already have this and how do you like it? I heard it gave you a slight glowy bronzey look.

I have a feeling Fafi might be up on Wednesday like N collection

xx


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_its so near now. I really hope the beauty powder blushes aren't out or it will just be too much! xx_

 
Here in Germany Fafi and Beauty Powder Blushes were released together yesterday. I guess they will come out together in the UK as well?

But I knew and saved some extra money


----------



## Jot (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Here in Germany Fafi and Beauty Powder Blushes were released together yesterday. I guess they will come out together in the UK as well?

But I knew and saved some extra money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been so good all year (hhmm its only march but anyway) so if they do come out i'll cope but it would just be better if i was prepared!!! Who thought life could be so tough


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 2, 2008)

i hope the beauty blushes arent gna be out too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is all too much!


----------



## Dani California (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i hope the beauty blushes arent gna be out too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is all too much!_

 
I know, its toooo much all at once!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I LOVE blushers........what the HECK am I gonna do?


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2008)

omg is the beauty blushers coming out as well??


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Me too! If the Beauty powder blushes are out I will be SO skint!!

I really want an IPP now-after seeing Pursebuzzes swatches on Youtube I think I would like Belightful best even though it's not LE. Does anybody already have this and how do you like it? I heard it gave you a slight glowy bronzey look.

I have a feeling Fafi might be up on Wednesday like N collection

xx_

 
i bought belightful a few months a go and its ok, im nw20 and there isnt much colour payoff and after a few hours it disappears and leave glitter on my face. it looks sooo gorgeous when swatched though. when i swatch it, its a light bronzey colour with lots of glitter. 
id save ur money and buy some of the beauty powder blushes if i was you!
im not going to buy any more ipp.


----------



## Dani California (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i bought belightful a few months a go and its ok, im nw20 and there isnt much colour payoff and after a few hours it disappears and leave glitter on my face. it looks sooo gorgeous when swatched though. when i swatch it, its a light bronzey colour with lots of glitter. 
id save ur money and buy some of the beauty powder blushes if i was you!
im not going to buy any more ipp._

 
Yep, I agree!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have belightful as well, I'm very pale and its just an OK product, looks gorgeous at first, then like you say, glitter all over later. Yep, much more worth it getting a blush!!


----------



## Jot (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok i've just been to the counter and beauty powder blushes and strobe are out thursday! ahhhh!

Also they are seriously getting limited stock of Fafi (they said about 9 of each) so be there early. I don't know how true this is but thought best to air of the side of caution xx


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 3, 2008)

i think im going to play it safe and order my stuff online then because im working all day thursday and friday :-( thanks for finding that out!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_iv been more interested in heatherette since i saw the swatches but i know if i dont get anything from fafi id regret it_

 
I’m feeling the same way too, losing interest a little but knowing I’d regret being Fafi-less … I'm trying to tell myself that that's no reason to buy the stuff, but it's not working all that well.

When I was trying to come up with a final list of what I’ll order, I had a good look at the Beauty Powder Blushes too. Having seen some of the swatches for those, I think I’d prefer the shimmer in the BPPs so I’ll probably go for Sweetness instead of Fashion Frenzy. 

I’m also beginning to doubt that I want Fun ‘n’ Sexy as it looks _too_ pink for me. Although I have pink hair, most pink lipsticks/glasses/gelees look yuck on me. I thought it looked nice in the swatches I've seen, but perhaps it's just too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, I’m definitely getting Sassed Up, but I’ll probably have changed my mind again before too long.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I think you're right if the BPB's are out then I will pass on the IPP's from Fafi. I'm after Joyus and True Romantic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a lot more than Belightful.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

i cant beleive they are comin out all on the same day!
and im jst gna  get them offline coz i dont like goin to the counter when they release new collections, always too busy and people have dfferent items in their hands so its harder to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want sweetness and joyus blush and probs nothing from strobe


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 3, 2008)

does anyone know how strobe liquid is going differ from strobe cream? i really want to try one or the other but i dont want to waste £20 incase i dont like it. have any of you tried strobe cream?


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh my poor bank balance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought the beauty powders were being realeased in the US before us?

I think they should wait to bring all these collections out. Its nearly every two weeks!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_does anyone know how strobe liquid is going differ from strobe cream? i really want to try one or the other but i dont want to waste £20 incase i dont like it. have any of you tried strobe cream?_

 
Take a look in the MAC Cosmetics Strobe Discussion:

http://specktra.net/f250/mac-cosmeti...cussion-92318/


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Oh my poor bank balance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought the beauty powders were being realeased in the US before us?

I think they should wait to bring all these collections out. Its nearly every two weeks!_

 
they dont always bring collections out before us in the US... its mostly the LE collections like fafi, barbie, blue storm, holiday etc...

i remember when my nearest counter got Tendertone lip balms before everywhere else.. even before the US


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_does anyone know how strobe liquid is going differ from strobe cream? i really want to try one or the other but i dont want to waste £20 incase i dont like it. have any of you tried strobe cream?_

 

if you have oily skin and strobe cream is too thick... then i think this would be great!! however if you dont have oily skin, i reckon theres better alternatives such as Benefit high beam


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 3, 2008)

*Mac Fafi UK*

Hi there

Does anyone know when this collection is being released in the UK?

There are alot of products I just can't wait to get my hands on! I wantg to buy them the day they come out in case some sell out (ie: Nice Vice paint pot which i am DESPERATE for!)

Also, if I order from the pro line do I get my discount on MAC Fafi items or not?  I am a MAC PRO PREFFERED member which means I get a 15% discount.

Thanks alot
Amy
x


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Mac Fafi UK*

thers lots of posts on this in the Europe MAC CHAT

but we are getting fafi this week (thursday)


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Mac Fafi UK*

Ahhh, how exciting! Can you order it directly from Thursday onwards then? 

It's sad how excited I am! hehe


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Mac Fafi UK*

Similar threads...

http://specktra.net/f242/release-dates-uk-50203/

http://specktra.net/f242/waiting-fafi-91160/


----------



## J90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Mac Fafi UK*

hey! i got a fafi leaflet/postcard in the post today with some realllly cute stickers. loll, and it says its coming out in march! I cannot wait, just got back from san fran about 2 weeks ago and got a lipstick and lipglass but realllly want a powder!!!
ooo!!! the excitement!


----------



## color_lover456 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Mac Fafi UK*

Why don't the US counters just restock their nice vices then?  

If they dont, would it be smart (ie shipping-fee wise) to ask someone to do a CP for me then?


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 3, 2008)

I got a Fafi mailer this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one with the stickers. Its so cute!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

how did u get the mailer?

i never get anything like that sent to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i buy loads from mac, buy off the site too but still never get any mailers of post cards!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_how did u get the mailer?

i never get anything like that sent to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i buy loads from mac, buy off the site too but still never get any mailers of post cards!!_

 
I've never had one either, I've spent about £600 so far this year... I think I deserve one


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I've never had one either, I've spent about £600 so far this year... I think I deserve one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KawaiiPrincess* 

 
_I got a Fafi mailer this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one with the stickers. Its so cute!_

 
I was really pleased to find one waiting for me when I got home from work tonight. The last one I got was Lure and before that, it was Huetopia in 2000! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, it looks as if we'll be getting the Fafi scarf after all - the mailer has 3 items down as "online distribution only" (or similar, I'm in bed and am too lazy to get out and go and check it, sorry!). They're the scarf, the tote and the T-shirt. Nice!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 3, 2008)

i really hope we get the scarf!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Mar 3, 2008)

damn Fafi!  I got paid last Friday and have barely spent anything in anticipation of Fafi coming out on Thursday but I have to pay rent next week!


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_how did u get the mailer?

i never get anything like that sent to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i buy loads from mac, buy off the site too but still never get any mailers of post cards!!_

 
This is the first time MAC has sent me anything by post. I was quite suprised TBH. Sometimes I get postcards when I go to the counter and they normally have them on the side. I ask the MA's if I can take one and they always say yes. I've got ones from Strange Hybrid, Moonbathe and The Originals.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 4, 2008)

There doesn't seem to any rhyme nor reason with the mailers. I regularly buy online, at counters and freestanding stores *and* by phone (for pro items) and the Fafi mailer is my first for a couple of years. Perhaps they reckon I'm a regular buyer/mug so I don't need to be targetted as much as someone who buys less frequently? 

However, to ruin my own theory, my mum bought some Studio Tech and received a Barbie mailer shortly afterwards, but hasn't had anything else since so it's a complete mystery to me.

Oh, by the way, the Fafi scarves are going to be £11 according to the mailer, the clear tote will be £30 and the T-shirt will be £27. Sorry if this is a repeat of information I've missed elsewhere.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 4, 2008)

i thought the scarves would be a lot more over priced than that! 
i really hope fafi goes up on the site today, but i suppose i can dream on!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i really hope we get the scarf!_

 
It says on the mailer that the scarf (£11)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, t-shirts and tote are online exclusives.
Phew!, I'm more excited about the scarf than the make up


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm so glad about the scarf that isn't a bad price either, I was thinking more about £15-20.


----------



## cocolette (Mar 4, 2008)

I got the mailer today, Im so excited about the scarf, almost more than the make up, my list is kinda small but I still think it will be a nice collection.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea how much Beauty Powder blushes might be? Perhaps £14 like regular blushes?

Thanks!
xx


----------



## Jot (Mar 4, 2008)

oh so glad we get the scarf online. I'll be getting that first thing thursday, or as soon as the site goes up x


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

the beauty powder blushes will be £14.. same size as normal blushes


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 4, 2008)

just got home and fafi still isnt up on the site, this is soooo frustrating!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 4, 2008)

its up!!!!!


----------



## FK79 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fafi is now up on the UK site


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm going to order now.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 4, 2008)

hippness says 'coming soon' and i want to order it! grr


----------



## user68 (Mar 4, 2008)

I was just going to make some impulse buys but they dont have true romantic in stock yet, boo!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 4, 2008)

ITS UP!! Iam keeping my purchases to a minimum


----------



## Jot (Mar 4, 2008)

Grr its £4 delivery and i only want the scarf i'll get the rest instore. Plus you have to sign for it and i'll not be in


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

OMFG IM GUTTED!!!!! havnt got money on my card yet


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 4, 2008)

So far I have

Fun and sexy l/s
Totally it l/g
Perky p/p

I dont know what else I want, my budget is £50


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 4, 2008)

Ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got the scarf and everything on my list, I really can't wait for it all to arrive.

 Quote:

  OMFG IM GUTTED!!!!! havnt got money on my card yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I haven't either, I was going to put the money in my bank tomorrow. I've had to get my mum to order for me on her card and I'll give her the money.


----------



## Jot (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_hippness says 'coming soon' and i want to order it! grr_

 

its available now x


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

iv just put everythin in my basket and i decided to add BOOM nail polish... my bfs gnna go crazy
my total is £132 ... o well ill just tell him ill pay for the P&P lol


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

and i had a feelin it was gna get put up early lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just my luck!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol glam8babe poor boyfriend, I only spent 51.50 wasnt really feeling this collection (well I had no money for this collection lol) I also got hipness blush.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Wonder why true romantic BPB isn't up? I want!!! *stamps foot*

xx


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 4, 2008)

got my scarf and dolls, yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going in on Thursday so can have a proper look at the l/s and the beauty powders


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Lol glam8babe poor boyfriend, I only spent 51.50 wasnt really feeling this collection (well I had no money for this collection lol) I also got hipness blush._

 
i would of probably spent that or less but i wanted to try paint pots and i couldnt decide between nice vice, perky or cashflow so i added them all to my list lol also the doll i want for my car and i havent had a mac haul in ages so i thought it was a good reason for me to stock up lol

im wayy more excited about heatherette... just think girls, in like 5 weeks it will be here (and hopefully online)


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Argh! My bags £138!!

I really want everything but can't bring myself to order! lol!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 4, 2008)

I spent £91 including postage, I could have spent a lot more. I may buy more in a few weeks if they still have what I want in stock.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Argh! My bags £138!!

I really want everything but can't bring myself to order! lol!_

 
just go for it!!! you will probably regret it if you dont lol.. i regret not getting much from barbie


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Remove a blush-Ended up revising my list a bit didn't want to spend £150!

Not so innocent
Strawbaby
Cult Fave
Sugar trance (backup)
fafi eyes 1
perky
cash flow
shy beauty
feeling

and want to get true romantic bpb if they have it at my counter saturday!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_just go for it!!! you will probably regret it if you dont lol.. i regret not getting much from barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't get anything from Barbie and regret it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember getting the email saying it was out then just forgot about it.That's why I've bought nearly everything I want from this collection.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

It won't let me pay!!!

It won't redirect me to the paying part!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 4, 2008)

mine done that then I refreshed the page.
If it's not that maybe you need to change the cookie or privacy settings to allow it to redirect you to the worldpay page.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

No it's still not letting me-It's usally fine!! I don't know how to do that-eep!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder how long it will take to sell out?


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Wahhh I can't pay I'm so sad been tryin to for ages but no luck!!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I wonder how long it will take to sell out?_

 
I don't think it will take long, I think the scarfs will sell out first.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

are you all buying a scarf?
im debating whether or not to buy one now.. but i dunno if id wear it


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 4, 2008)

Argh! I don't know what to get... really don't want to get caught up in moment and end up regretting my purchases. 

I was going to get the scarf but if I put my sensible head on, after a couple of weeks I think it'd end up in a drawer and not get worn. I spent loads at the Pro Store on Sunday and know for def' I want lots from Heatherette so I might just wait for that. I already have Fafi Eyes 1 from Ebay.


----------



## Moony (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello!
I have ordered:
fafi eyes quad 1
lipstick: fun ´n sexy and high top
and BPB sweetness

I think I will get my order tomorrow.here in germany it was possible to order since friday night...I´m really excited.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 4, 2008)

It's great that you UK girls can get Fafi now as well! Enjoy it!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KawaiiPrincess* 

 
_I got a Fafi mailer this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The one with the stickers. Its so cute!_

 
I want a mailer, too


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

I still can't pay. I will have to try on the work computer in the morning.

I've tried everything-I'm so upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope everythings still left in the morning.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_I still can't pay. I will have to try on the work computer in the morning.

I've tried everything-I'm so upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope everythings still left in the morning._

 
Last time I tried to order it wouldn't accept any of my cards (I try on several computers over several days), I think the system is a bit faulty!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah-has it always been this worldpay?

I have been fine on all my previous orders!!
I keep trying but I know it's not going to work!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_I still can't pay. I will have to try on the work computer in the morning.

I've tried everything-I'm so upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope everythings still left in the morning._

 
I think this is happening to alot of people, the girls over at handbag.com are having problems to.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 4, 2008)

Grr that's really bad it was a couple of weeks ago I tried to order, you'd think they'd have it sorted by now!!

Not sure if they have changed there payment method, I've never really paid attention to who it went through before to be honest.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 4, 2008)

It worked fine for me toniht but I have had problems in the past. I hope you get your things ordered!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks girls!

Looks like some orders are getting through and some aren't I have been trying for so long now though.
May have to give up soon


----------



## Jot (Mar 4, 2008)

Yay. I gave in and ordered the scarf. Figured i may as well cough up for next day delivery too - in for a penny in for a pound x


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Mac Fafi UK*

Whats a CP?

It would probably cost around £4 ($8) to send a paint pot to the US from the UK if that is what you mean. I would be willing to get one for you and send it over..?


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 4, 2008)

I got my pro card just in time! I will be giving them a ring tomorrow first thing in the morning! Fafi here I comeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Oh and also the beauty powder blushes! )


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 4, 2008)

i ordered:
hipness blush
utterly frivolous l/s
strawbaby l/s
cult fave l/g
sugar trance l/g
girls will be girls n/l

and im considering getting:
sassed up ipp
not so innocent l/s
boom n/l

but il see what i think when i go to the counter on thursday during my lunch break as im not quite sure :-S
i was going to get the scarf and a doll but i decided against it. id rather get some more makeup than those.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Figured i may as well cough up for next day delivery too - in for a penny in for a pound x_

 
Ha ha, me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up spending way too much money, but only a couple of things were Fafi, even after all my deliberations. I ordered Strawbaby and Sassed Up. I really have no idea if that was sensible, but I reckoned I'd never wear the scarf and I didn't really like the bags or T-shirt.

I was really disappointed that True Romantic was still appearing as 'Coming Soon' though as it was the nicest looking of the Beauty Powder Blushes, I thought. However, ever the idiotic spendthrift, I couldn't wait any longer to see if it would appear, so I ordered Feeling instead. I also thought I'd try one of the Strobe Lip Conditioner sticks so I'm getting Strobe Current too.

Oh well, the rest of my order was stuff I'd been meaning to get for a while - a 182 brush, MSF Natural in Light, travel bottles, puffs, sponges etc. I'll be very pleased to get it all on Thursday.


----------



## Dani California (Mar 4, 2008)

I get up to where its gonna direct to worldpay and it just crashes. Won't let me near that damn checkout page!! Might just wait til thurs!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 4, 2008)

It sounds as if I was quite lucky to avoid problems with Worldpay. My laptop went completely rubbishy just as I clicked on the Fafi link on the MAC website and I thought nothing was going to work, but it was fine after that.

I hope you ladies can get your orders through soon!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 4, 2008)

I've still had no luck


----------



## foxynats (Mar 4, 2008)

Ow... its online!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still haven't managed to got my Warmed MSF yet and its gone offline *sobs* so i am going to nip to the shops on Thurs on my lunch break and spend, spend, spend! 
(Although i need to be good as its Estee Lauder bonus time from Thurs as well, and there's some not-so-cheap things i _need_ to get - and i gotta pay for my holiday, but n/m).

But i will be getting:
Fafi Eyes 1.
Cash Flow or Layin Low or Perky p/p. (or nice vice as i really like the Sassed up looks on the mac site) - must restrict myself to one though.
- And i want to get Warmed MSF, neutral pink or modest tone e/s from the N Collection.
xx


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

ahh im gutted again.. warmed msf has been taken down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 along with the other N stuff... i was gna get that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahh well hopefully there will be more MSF's out this year


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ahh im gutted again.. warmed msf has been taken down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 along with the other N stuff... i was gna get that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahh well hopefully there will be more MSF's out this year_

 
There have to be other MSF being released this year! I love MSF - thoses couldn't have been the first and last ones in 2008 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am lucky and got Light Flush and Warmed.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 5, 2008)

YAY fafi is up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just bought 
iridescant powder in sassed up (hope this is nice)
Hipness blush
utterly frivilous ls
sugar trance lg

nearly bought a scarf but decided i would never wear it!!!
was also going to get a quad but thought £29 was too much for samey colours i already have, was hoping viva glam iv se was going to be out xxx


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 5, 2008)

I just purchased...
Hipness
Fashion Frenzy
Sugar Trance
Totally It
Cult Fave
Fun 'n' Sexy
2 dolls

I wasn't keen on the Iridescent Powders or the Quads so I skipped those. I'm happy with the final total as I've been saving up for this since last December lol.


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm going to try and get something from the store today on my lunch, gonna be brave and actually try and get their attention! I'm wearing yellow tracksuit bottoms so they're damn sure gonna see me. I found i've got a Nickel Allergy meaning, being a bit of a rocker, I'm now stuck having to get new clothes. My D&G yellow peace pants are the only things I have without zips and buttons so I look overly summery today...Gotten taken the piss out of at work already about 6 times.

Wanting:
Nice Vice
Rollickin
Cash Flow
Fashion Frenzy
Boom!
Fun N Sexy
Totally It
Not so Innocent
Fafi Eyes 1 & 2

I was just going to get one quad but I haven't really got those colours in my collection so thought I'd might as well invest in them. Also getting beauty powder blush in Shy Beauty and the Strobe Tinted Lip Conditioner in Strobe Blossom coz they look damn interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Big haul today....

If I get avoided again today, and I probably will, bet it will be PACKED! I'm just gonna come back and order online...


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 5, 2008)

After a frustrating night last night I managed to order online this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So my total Fafi haul will be;

(Early from EBAY)-utterly friverlous, sugar trance, fashion frenzy, hipness

today-
cash flow, perky, not so innocent, sugar trance (backup as love it!), cult fave, fafi eyes 1, feeling BPB, shy beauty BPB

still want more BPBs though! esp. true romantic and joyus.

I'm so excited!!

xx


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Mar 5, 2008)

Woop!  I just bough Strawbaby, Totally It, Flash-N-Dash, Squeeze It and Fun 'N' Sexy online!  Everything else I want to see in person so I might go to the pro store on the weekend if I can, but I'm not too bothered about the rest of it (just as well, can't really afford it!)  Now I'm off to decide what I want to do for my final year of my degree... what fun


----------



## Jot (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_I'm going to try and get something from the store today on my lunch,_

 
I thought it wasn't in store till thursday? Did you go in and if so was it there??


----------



## Moony (Mar 5, 2008)

I got my order today!
and i LOVE IT! hight top is the most beautyful lipstick I have ever seen....


----------



## tigerli17 (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_I thought it wasn't in store till thursday? Did you go in and if so was it there??_

 
Bugger of course Thursday tomorrow. Completely lost track of days. Being off work for odd days will do that to ya...They did say its out first thing tomorrow but unless you can get there for when it opens - order! I've ordered everything though, I'm just gonna go in there tomorrow for the beauty powders as not sure which one will complement me better...


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 5, 2008)

its online now!


----------



## cocolette (Mar 5, 2008)

the scarf is sold out already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanted to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im going to get my stuff instore so i can see the colours lol


----------



## user68 (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ahh im gutted again.. warmed msf has been taken down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 along with the other N stuff... i was gna get that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahh well hopefully there will be more MSF's out this year_

 
It looks like they are still available through here. Or just click through from the PICKS tab.

And still no True Romantic


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Furrinalia* 

 
_It looks like they are still available through here. Or just click through from the PICKS tab.

And still no True Romantic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahh thanks for that


----------



## Jot (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolette* 

 
_the scarf is sold out already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanted to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im going to get my stuff instore so i can see the colours lol_

 

Oh my god i can't believe that! and i was faffing (pardon the pun) about getting it. Glad i didn't leave it. Ebay has some i think (might be from america but worth a look)


----------



## Jot (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Bugger of course Thursday tomorrow. Completely lost track of days. Being off work for odd days will do that to ya...They did say its out first thing tomorrow but unless you can get there for when it opens - order! I've ordered everything though, I'm just gonna go in there tomorrow for the beauty powders as not sure which one will complement me better..._

 

Thanks i've got all my fafi except maybe a paint pot but not vital about that. I want the beauty powder blushes and i'll be popping in at lunchtime so hopefully will be ok with that.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG hipness blush is sold out, thank god I ordered it last night


----------



## foxynats (Mar 5, 2008)

Yay off to see Fafi tomorrow... so excited.
Going to have a look at some swatches and drool. hehe.
xx


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 5, 2008)

so i cracked and on top of what i ordered last night i just ordered:
sassed up ipp
not so innocent l/s
fashion frenzy blush

and i might pop to mac during my lunch break tomorrow and have a look at the beauty powder blushes


----------



## rabideloise (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm in Sweden right now, does anyone know if it will be at the counters at Åhléns or NK?? There's no MAC store in Stockholm


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 5, 2008)

hipness was the main thing i wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im gutted now!!! so im gonna have to get fashion frenzy instead but get Joyous beauty powder blush to make up for it


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 6, 2008)

My order hasn't been dispatched yet


----------



## nunu (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm going to go check it out today i am soo excited!! i can't beleive strobe AND the beauty powders are released as well!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_My order hasn't been dispatched yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That's so disappointing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not holding out much hope for mine to arrive today like it was supposed to either. 

I ordered on Tuesday night and paid for next day delivery. I got an e-mail this morning saying it had been dispatched on 4 March (i.e. Tuesday!) and the tracking information currently just says "Collection request received". I'm taking that as "sitting somewhere waiting to go on a lorry".

I also paid for next day delivery for my 2 most recent orders and neither of them arrived the next day. MAC were fine about refunding the difference in delivery cost, but that's not really the point. (They also forgot to gift wrap an order after I paid for that too.) Dear me!


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 6, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail today and I ordered it on tuesday evening.
I haven't tried anything yet but it all looks really pretty.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 6, 2008)

My order hasn't dispatched yet either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I didn't order it until yesterday morning.

I can't believe Hipness has sold out already!! I ordered mine from ebay a while back and I love it

xx


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope you all get what you've ordered and what you want to have!

I am still sad today that I didn't get any Barbie back-ups last year. It is one of my favourite collections! 
That's why I've already organized my Fafi back-ups.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Mar 6, 2008)

I just wish the collection were online before I leave tonight for my 2 weeks training in French Guyana...


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i would of probably spent that or less but i wanted to try paint pots and i couldnt decide between nice vice, perky or cashflow so i added them all to my list lol also the *doll i want for my car* and i havent had a mac haul in ages so i thought it was a good reason for me to stock up lol

im wayy more excited about heatherette... just think girls, in like 5 weeks it will be here (and hopefully online)_

 
What a good idea-never thought of that. Hopefully I will have a car by the end of the year so a doll would look SO cute!

I just made a mini-order because I decided today I wanted girl friendly pp too.

Ordered girl friendly, joyus BPB and Monoko doll. (Ermine has just sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 6, 2008)

I received my online order today and I ordered the same day as everyone else. I had a email today saying it had been shipped at 1am !!

Today I picked up Fun n sexy, High Top & Flash n Dash l/s and quad 1.
In the delivery were the 3 dolls, scarf & nice vice.

Now I had a chance to see everything up close I am a bit dissapointed now especially with the stickers on the products. I think because I'm a Fafi fan I had such high hopes for it.

Roll on April 3rd for Heatherette !


----------



## funii_bunnii (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Mac Fafi UK*

Fafi Is Here........


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 6, 2008)

I ordered on Tuesday evening aswell and I got an email saying it had been shipped on the 4th. I payed for standard delivery so I'll probably recieve it tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## foxynats (Mar 6, 2008)

Mmm I wasn’t overly impressed with the whole collection - and I know what you guys mean about the packaging!!
So I just got:
Cash Flow PP
Hipness Blush
I did like the quad but the colours were practically transparent, wish I had got all the eyeshadows from the N Collection now.
But the worst thing of all was that the Warmed MSF has all gone, and I called the Manchester store and they haven’t got any left either.
**sobs** But I am going to go in anyways on Sat and see what they have left.
So if anyone sees warmed on their travels, please let me know.
xx


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 6, 2008)

Warmed MSF is still up on the website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M·A·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Skinfinish


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

i found out this morning that the ermine doll sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was soo gutted especially because i wanted her and hipness the most... so my order changed

i ordered:
-p/p in nice vice, perky, cash flow
-l/s in fun n sexy, utterly frivolous
-l/g in cult fave, totally it
- monako doll ... i love her green dress!
-fashion frenzy blush (i wanted hipness more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo)
and to make up for hipness blush i ordered Joyous beauty powder blush which i think im gonna love!

now i cant wait for heatherette.. and ill be more prepared for that


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

OMFG YOU ARE JOKING!! they have restocked hipness.. im so unhappy


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

deleted


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 6, 2008)

I visited a counter today and had too make some purchases. I got...

Not So Innocent l/s
Strawbaby l/s
Squeeze It l/g
Sugar Trance l/g
Cult Fave l/g
Rollickin' pp
Cash Flow pp
Hipness blush
Mini bag
(Eyes 1 already bought on Ebay)

Didn't get any of the iridescent powders because I thought they looked a bit too glittery so wouldn't get worn very often. Would probably have bought Ermine but she was already sold out, boooo


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice hauls everyone


----------



## Susanne (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Nice hauls everyone_


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

i wonder what the big collection will be next feb... i hope it will be better than fafi


----------



## Dani California (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah I hope it will be better than Fafi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wasn't that impressed with Fafi, although I did get:

Fashion Frenzy blush - but this looks scary bright and maybe going back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweetness blush - lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



True Romantic blush - so unusual gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just unsure of the fafi blush then


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 6, 2008)

I wanted to get fashion frenzy but Iam not sure if its similar to dollymix? I have to many blushers anyway lol


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_yeah I hope it will be better than Fafi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wasn't that impressed with Fafi, although I did get:

Fashion Frenzy blush - but this looks scary bright and maybe going back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweetness blush - lovely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



True Romantic blush - so unusual gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just unsure of the fafi blush then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw i hope ill like fashion frenzy!! i wanted hipness but sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it was restocked literally 2 seconds after i ordered so im bummed about that but i ordered joyous b/p/b


----------



## Dani California (Mar 6, 2008)

fashion frenzy is lighter than dollymix, although it looks quite bright. thought hipness was a bit like fleur power, which I already have. I have dolymix too, I have way too many blushers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyous was just beautiful, one of the nicer beauty powders, but I have a few peachy coloured blushers so passed on it. Joyous and hipness were quite similar, I liked Joyous more


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_ Joyous and hipness were quite similar, I liked Joyous more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohh thats good then!! im glad i ordered it now


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 6, 2008)

I ordered some stuff with my pro preffered card this morning. You couldn't order the scarf though and it's sold out online...Im so upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought:

Blacktrack Fluidline
Nice Vice Paint Pot (x2)
Cash Flow Paint Pot
Fafi Quad 1

I was debating buying 'Sugar Trance' lipgloss and 'Not So Innocent' lipstick but decided I'd rather not but before I try them as I want something very natural but with a peachy/nude colour to it. I really wish I'd bought 2N lipstick


----------



## joey_zane (Mar 7, 2008)

I picked up three little things yesterday... High Top, Fun N Sexy and Hipness.  I checked out the whole collection, but like a lot of comments here, it all just didn't spark my imagination, which is sad.  Hipness is amazing though, it really changed the look of my face as I normally wear pink blushes, so I'm happy about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While I was there I "found out" that Heatherette isn't at counters... this upset me but then I logged on here and see that it's been common knowledge for a while *slaps forehead*  Fingers crossed for online!!


----------



## elleread (Mar 7, 2008)

I visited the nottingham store yesterday and got Shy Beauty beauty powder blush. It's gorgeous! Soooo pretty (am wearing it today and admiring myself in the mirror at every opportunity - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I was torn between getting that and Joyous, which is such a lovely colour, but I tried it on and it was just a bit toooo bright for me- as i am really pale- although I think it's just that I'm a bit scared of strong blusher! Really sweet colour though.
I also picked up a four-slot palette and am going to have my first attempt at depotting some eyeshadows today- wish me luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anyone happen to know if the Nottingham store are good about accepting de-potted e/s for B2M??


----------



## Dani California (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone have both Fashion Frenzy and Sweetness blush? I got both but dunno if its worth having both.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FF was the only fafi thing I got,so dunno whether to hang onto it or not...........and it looks really bright.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 7, 2008)

I’m now no longer “Waiting for Fafi” as my order finally arrived this lunchtime. I’ve had a quick look at everything and so far, I’m reckoning that I’ve not chosen particularly well! Sassed Up looks lovely in the compact (which is great – love the gloss finish) but I’m not sure if it will be nice on me as it’s very peachy-looking. The only other thing I got from the collection is Strawbaby which could also be unflattering on me. Oh well, I’ll have a play about with all the stuff when I get home from work tonight.

I also got one of the Beauty Powder Blushes, Feeling. I hope I can manage to apply it without it looking odd as it seems quite a dark and scary shade in the pan … My Strobe Current lip conditioner looks lovely and quite pigmented, but I don’t know how it looks on yet.


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm still waiting for fafi, maybe the orders are being delayed because everyone ordering at the same time, my order hasn't even been shipped yet! >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's actually really irritating cos I can if I want to, just jump on the tube and I can go to the Pro store myself.  I'm just chained to the library at the moment which is why I can't go to the store...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Does anyone have both Fashion Frenzy and Sweetness blush? I got both but dunno if its worth having both.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FF was the only fafi thing I got,so dunno whether to hang onto it or not...........and it looks really bright._

 
I bought both and I am really glad with this decision. They may look similar, but they give two completely different results!
Sweetness on the one hand is not as bright as it seems first, the finish is really soft and it does not give so much color.
Fashion Frenzy on the other hand is great for a bright (summer) look!

Don't forget that the Beauty Powder blushes have another result than the usual blushes!


----------



## kaneda (Mar 7, 2008)

Really disappointed.  Went to check it out today, and the only thing I bought was Fafi Eyes 1.   The scarf was sold out.  The dolls were sold out.  The scarf was sold out.  Meh


----------



## Dani California (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I bought both and I am really glad with this decision. They may look similar, but they give two completely different results!
Sweetness on the one hand is not as bright as it seems first, the finish is really soft and it does not give so much color.
Fashion Frenzy on the other hand is great for a bright (summer) look!

Don't forget that the Beauty Powder blushes have another result than the usual blushes!_

 
The beauty powder blushes are gorgeous, I really like the two I got, sweetness and true romantic. Was gonna take FF back as it looks way bright,but I might hang on to it, if it is a different finish to sweetness........I know I'll kick myself in months to come as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 8, 2008)

Was on a night out last night and my best mate had Cult fave lipglass and its gooorgeous really pigmented for a lipglass too so i ordered one today in addition to sugar trance xx


----------



## Susanne (Mar 8, 2008)

I visited my counter again this morning (it is Saturday!) and the Fafi dolls have still yet arrived! I got Ermine


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 8, 2008)

I went to check out the Fafi collection at my counter yesterday. Was a bit disappointed, lots of bright colors, which are not really my thing, so I only got Cult Fave lipglass and Perky and Girl Friendly paintpots. Still debating on Fafi eyes 1 though. I really wanted Fashion Frenzy, but it was way too bright and Hipness was very orangey, so I skipped those. I also loved Sassed-Up, but I found all the IP a little too glittery. I just don't want to look like a disco ball at my age anymore. 

My counter also had the beauty blushes so I got Shy Beauty, a beautiful soft apricot. I also really liked True Romantic (a very soft dusty mauve) so I might go back for that one.


----------



## theend (Mar 8, 2008)

I got Girls Will Be Girls nail varnish - which kind of easily peeled off my nail - are all MAC varnishes like this? It's my first one.
Also got Totally It - so pretty, and Strobe Blossom.


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Mar 8, 2008)

My order arrived yesterday. I'm satisfied with what I've bought. I was a bit scared of Fun 'n' Sexy at first but its not too bright at all. One layer of colour is enough for me but if I wanted to give the colour an extra 'pop' then I would probably use Hothouse or Totally It lipglass over it. Sugar Trance and Cult Fave are quite nice.

Hipness blush is gorgeous. I don't have that type of colour in my blush collection so I thought it was a great addition. Fashion Frenzy is a sweet colour. You don't need a heavy hand to apply it because as many others have said, its quite bright.

I skipped the Quads and IPs. The colours looked boring and I knew I wouldn't use the IP because of the glitter. I did purchase the Ermine and Eriko dolls. They're really cute.

Its a shame the products have stickers on them. Other than that, the collection was alright but nothing special. I'm saving up for Heatherette now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love pink and from the swatches I've seen it looks a lot better than Fafi.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 8, 2008)

My order also arrived yesterday, I got fun and sexy l/s totally it l/g hipness blush and perky p/p. I LOVE fun and sexy it lasts ages on me really nice with the lipgloss. Hipness blush is gorg I also dont have a colour like this in my collection. The paint pot ? well Iam not sure It doesnt really show up but I wore it under pinky colours and it looked pretty.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm, I'm thinking I should have got Fun n' Sexy now... hadn't realised it was a glaze so thought it'd be too bright.


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Hmm, I'm thinking I should have got Fun n' Sexy now... hadn't realised it was a glaze so thought it'd be too bright._

 
Fun n sexy is still up on the website. I thought alot more of the make up would have been sold out by now though but when I saw the collection in person I didn't get as much as I thought I would either


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Hmm, I'm thinking I should have got Fun n' Sexy now... hadn't realised it was a glaze so thought it'd be too bright._

 
You should get it, its gorgeous


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Think I might order it then, thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Was on a night out last night and my best mate had Cult fave lipglass and its gooorgeous really pigmented for a lipglass too so i ordered one today in addition to sugar trance xx_

 
Cult Fave is my new favourite lipglass, I bought a back-up instead of Totally It.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Hmm, I'm thinking I should have got Fun n' Sexy now..._

 
I had a sudden fit of regret about not ordering Fun 'n' Sexy, so ordered it on Friday night along with Squeeze It and True Romantic which had just become available.

After my initial reservations about Strawbaby, I really like it. I don't often wear lipstick as I prefer to wear Groseille, a Juicy Tubes shade most of the time, but it's really nice on. I was expecting it to look too corally-coloured, but it's quite subtle and the "rainbow pearl" is more noticeable than I expected. (It just looks like blue sparkles on me, but I'm happy enough with that.)


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 9, 2008)

I love sugar trance lipglass, its absolutely beautiful!!
I think I'll be buying a back up.
I brought 2 paint pots, cash flow and nice vice. I'm still contemplating on rollickin and perky. I brought otherwordly from the mcqueen collection and I'm not sure if it'd be a waste. Any opinions?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_I love sugar trance lipglass, its absolutely beautiful!!
I think I'll be buying a back up.
I brought 2 paint pots, cash flow and nice vice. I'm still contemplating on rollickin and perky. I brought otherwordly from the mcqueen collection and I'm not sure if it'd be a waste. Any opinions?_

 
I have PP Otherwordly and Rollickin'. I really like these aqua colors and you don't know when the next aqua PP will be released?!


----------



## QueenEmB (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi this is my first post...just discovered this place!

I bought sweetness beauty powder blush and fun n sexy lipstick.

For my two friends' birthdays i got Strawbaby lipstick and Cult Fave lipglass.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok so I went to the counter today and added to my haul!!

As mentioned I had been regretting not getting Fun n' Sexy so I got that along with Flash-N-Dash l/s, Perky PP, the 129 SE brush, the larger bag and a back-up of Cult Fave l/g... (I LOVE this, it's so gorgeous!!!!!)


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Ok so I went to the counter today and added to my haul!!

As mentioned I had been regretting not getting Fun n' Sexy so I got that along with Flash-N-Dash l/s, Perky PP, the 129 SE brush, the larger bag and a back-up of Cult Fave l/g... (I LOVE this, it's so gorgeous!!!!!)_

 
A Cult Fave back-up was my decision, too!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_A Cult Fave back-up was my decision, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's the first time I've ever bought a back-up of a LE item! Hmm, that may change when Heatherette comes out!


----------



## QueenEmB (Mar 9, 2008)

I can see Fun n Sexy become a firm favourite of mine - it's amazing!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 9, 2008)

On Thursday I bought my Fafi stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I got *Belightful Iridescent pressed powder *which I'm probably not going to get that much wear out of but couldn't resist the packaging. It's so pretty though. I also got *Fashion Frenzy* which is the perfect bright pink and gives me a lovely healthy glow, not too bright at all! *Cash Flow Paint Pot* was next to inflict more damage on my debit card and then I bought *Eversun Beauty Powder Blush* which is so pretty! It's a peachy bronze and for the past few days I have been really indecisive deciding between Fashion frenzy and eversun blush.

I wish I had bought Cult Fave now though, It might be all out by the time I go back next weekend. I want to buy Sweetness Beauty Powder Blush too because at the time I thought I only needed one pink powder, but this one is super pretty too. It seemed brighter in the pan than fashion frenzy but it isn't because the effect of Sweetness is a pearly pink sheen it really isn't the same. I want it!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 10, 2008)

I love the colours but I'm not impressed with the stickers on the lipglosses and lipsticks, on one of the lipsticks it isn't even on properly.

I thought Fun N Sexy might be a bit too bright but it's actually really nice, I like it with sugar trance over the top.


----------



## User49 (Mar 10, 2008)

I went to buy all of it and my card declined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So in the end I opted for two Belightfull powders as I love this stuff and go through it like nothing else! I also go Sassed Up blusher and Sugar Trance Lipgloss. I didn't buy the dolls or the eyeshadows. If I had a bit more money I would have bought Rollickin and Cash Flow and Cult Fave gloss. I am gutted I couldn't get more! However it was all good


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 10, 2008)

My order has usually arrived by now! I was expecting it today but no luck. It's been almost a week when it generally usually takes a couple of days


----------



## Susanne (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_My order has usually arrived by now! I was expecting it today but no luck. It's been almost a week when it generally usually takes a couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't worry, you will probably get it soon. If I expect an order I am always restless. I guess it will become hard if I am waiting for Heatherette then.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_My order has usually arrived by now! I was expecting it today but no luck. It's been almost a week when it generally usually takes a couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine just arrived today and I ordered last tuesday. Have you tried tracking it?


----------



## Winnie (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I love the colours but I'm not impressed with the stickers on the lipglosses and lipsticks, on one of the lipsticks it isn't even on properly.

I thought Fun N Sexy might be a bit too bright but it's actually really nice, I like it with sugar trance over the top._

 
Yeah I hate the fact that the glosses/lipsticks are stickered, theres a photo milling around somewhere of someones lipstick and her stickers completely fallen off.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 10, 2008)

i just tracked my order and it says this: Collection request received

does this mean it should be almost here? i havent got it yet


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i just tracked my order and it says this: Collection request received

does this mean it should be almost here? i havent got it yet_

 
It means it's just been collected by Parceline from MAC, that's the first thing that usually comes up. Then it will update later and say it's in Southampton.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_Yeah I hate the fact that the glosses/lipsticks are stickered, theres a photo milling around somewhere of someones lipstick and her stickers completely fallen off._

 
I don't think any of mine are going to fall off but there's loads of bubbles underneath the plastic and there not on right. They shouldnt have bothered with it if they couldn't get it right. I'd rather have plain shiny black.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 10, 2008)

The 'sticker' on my Flash-N-Dash slid straight off as soon as it came out of the box. It's so loose


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks guys it all arrived today and I love it all!!!

My surprise love is girl friendly P.P-it's such a gorgeous and wearable colour!!!

xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_They shouldnt have bothered with it if they couldn't get it right. I'd rather have plain shiny black._

 
That's probably what you'll end up with before too long judging by how badly others are lasting! The sticker on my Strawbaby (that sounds ridiculous!) was placed too low on the tube, so it's all crumpled and messy round the bottom of it.

I'm still waiting for Fun 'n' Sexy and Squeeze It (and True Romantic), but now all this talk of Cult Fave and how nice it is is making me want that too!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

YEY!!! my order finally arrived about 4pm today
ive done tonnes of swatches in the FAFI swatch thread and this is what i got









im sooo happy with my order.  The doll is tiny but i love it.. shes soo cute!
i love the paint pots, at first nice vice and perky wouldnt open but lightly banging them off my desk made it easier... my first paint pots and im in love!! i cant wait to wear them tomorrow and see if they crease or whatnot.

the lipglosses are YUM!! i might order sugar trance next time if its still available, and maybe flash n dash lippie.
I love the lippies my fave is Utterly Frivolous.. it really makes my blue eyes POP for some reason.. very pretty and wearable, i love cult fave on top of it.
i was worried totally it lipglass would be similar to my pink poodle lipglass but its nowhere near as you can see here...





Fashion frenzy blush is gorgeous too... im glad i got it, i was gonna get hipness but it sold out and i was pissed off then they put it back up after i did my order.  I might have to order it though if its still available next time..

i also got Joyous beauty powder blush which im in love with.. omg for those who have got these blushes have you felt them with your finger? they are INCREDIBLY soft and feel like velvet...im happy with the colour too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very summery and spingy

i wish i got more but im more looking forward to heatherette

p.s i love the sleek black packaging  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im not bothered about the stickers, if they come off then they come off.. i dont mind


----------



## Susanne (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_YEY!!! my order finally arrived about 4pm today
ive done tonnes of swatches in the FAFI swatch thread and this is what i got



im sooo happy with my order.  The doll is tiny but i love it.. shes soo cute!
i love the paint pots, at first nice vice and perky wouldnt open but lightly banging them off my desk made it easier... my first paint pots and im in love!! i cant wait to wear them tomorrow and see if they crease or whatnot.

the lipglosses are YUM!! i might order sugar trance next time if its still available, and maybe flash n dash lippie.
I love the lippies my fave is Utterly Frivolous.. it really makes my blue eyes POP for some reason.. very pretty and wearable, i love cult fave on top of it.
i was worried totally it lipglass would be similar to my pink poodle lipglass but its nowhere near as you can see here...


Fashion frenzy blush is gorgeous too... im glad i got it, i was gonna get hipness but it sold out and i was pissed off then they put it back up after i did my order.  I might have to order it though if its still available next time..

i also got Joyous beauty powder blush which im in love with.. omg for those who have got these blushes have you felt them with your finger? they are INCREDIBLY soft and feel like velvet...im happy with the colour too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very summery and spingy

i wish i got more but im more looking forward to heatherette

p.s i love the sleek black packaging  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im not bothered about the stickers, if they come off then they come off.. i dont mind_

 
Enjoy your haul!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 12, 2008)

I used Sassed Up for the first time today and I love it. I really want the other two now.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I used Sassed Up for the first time today and I love it. _


----------



## Luceuk (May 9, 2008)

I was just on the UK site looking at accessories and the Fafi Dolls are back in stock for anyone who still wants them.


----------

